# Hampster killer on Jeremy Kyle



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2012)

That   )*&*(%^*&^(     who threw the Hamster againts the wall and killed it then stamped on it is On Jeremy Kyle NOW!!!!.



 I bet he has some lame excuse...... for doing it



 RIP Little hamster


 It will be repeated later today for those who missed it


----------



## EAST KENT (16 May 2012)

Leviathan said:



			That   )*&*(%^*&^(     who threw the Hamster againts the wall and killed it then stamped on it is On Jeremy Kyle NOW!!!!.



 I bet he has some lame excuse...... for doing it



 RIP Little hamster


 It will be repeated later today for those who missed it
		
Click to expand...

Right,will record it,Hamsters Rule ..OK??


----------



## ROG (16 May 2012)

Wife and I watched it but there is much more to the story than the headlines mentioned


One interesting question I asked the Wife ...
Would this animal story have been covered so much in any other parts of the world or is it us in the UK that have this 'thing' about animals?


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 May 2012)

ROG said:



			Wife and I watched it but there is much more to the story than the headlines mentioned


One interesting question I asked the Wife ...
Would this animal story have been covered so much in any other parts of the world or is it us in the UK that have this 'thing' about animals?
		
Click to expand...

An 'interesting question' hmmm, that's a matter of opinion.  I would rather have 'a thing' or as I prefer to call it, 'compassion' for other living creatures than be filled with a rage that leads me to inflict pain/torture on others. Thankfully, there are thousands of compassionate people all over the world who would be equally disgusted by this mans behaviour.


----------



## joeanne (16 May 2012)

Probably related to Freddie Star.......
Do people actually watch that rubbish then?


----------



## BBH (16 May 2012)

I cannot watch this programme filled with the absolute dregs of society.


----------



## Spiritedly (16 May 2012)

I watch it sometimes it sometimes just so I can say that my life can't be that bad as nobodies tried to take me on there yet


----------



## jennyf (17 May 2012)

I know about the prog and only ever catch a glimpse by mistake if moving through the chanels.  Quite agree, it's filled with the dregs of society and if nobody tuned in it would be taken off the air.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 May 2012)

I honestly think that these days people make a whole load of flumf up just to get themselves on tv.


----------

